

Things that Silicon Valley Doesn't Have: Your mom supporting your startup - gtzi
http://blog.socialcaddy.com/things-that-silicon-valley-doesnt-have-your-m

======
Nikos
It's indeed very Mediterranean - but you would be surprised how common it's
here in the Northeast as well (and not only in ATH). OK it's not necessarily
your groceries, but if your parents are around (like in the city or CT, NJ)
chances are that you stop by during the weekend for "re-fills" as you spend
all ur $ in things that really matter - like development. Unlike Silicon
Valley incubators here are lame - so we had to replace them with the real
"incubator": home.

------
davidw
That's a very Mediterranean take on things:-)

Joking aside though, I think that here in Italy, if you're going to live with
your parents until later in life, you might as well have a go at a startup
rather than working for low wages at a crappy job. There's not such a scramble
to be "ramen profitable" when your parents (well, most likely mother) cook up
delicious meals every day and your rent is covered.

